# Ileoinguinal and ileohypogastric neurectomy



## LGillstrom (Aug 14, 2008)

Our MD/CRNA team provided general anesthesia for a pain mgmt procedure identified as "ileoinguinal & ileohypogastric neurectomies" by the surgeon.  

Any suggestions on what code to use *other than* 64999 ???  

Thanks for your help!

email: gillstrom@aapa.com


----------



## mbort (Aug 14, 2008)

see 64722


----------



## LGillstrom (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I opted to do something different in terms of selecting the procedure code for the service. (equivalent service during same surgery).

However, the CPT code you suggested, is for decompression, not resection, and the only associated anesthesia codes for it are for the extremeties, when the procedure was intra-abdominal.

Thanks again for your thoughts!


----------

